# Icee Enclosure Pic Tutorial



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

*Icee Cup Enclosure (a fun concept that has been on my mind)*
​
Welcome to my first mantis-related tutorial, I hope things are presented well. Please criticize the build, as I have taken sculpture and pottery classes and LOVE critique (in high school, but I had an awesome not-bad teacher  ).

*Materials List:*
​


Hot glue gun
​


Mesh
​


Icee Cup (plastic)
​


Plastic bottom (could really be any material)
​


Exacto Blade
​


Scissors
​


*Step 1 Prep the parts:*
​


I cut the parts to size using an Exacto blade and a pair of scissors. The first cut was getting the bottom of the cup off. Then I cut rectangular shapes from the bottom for ventilation (stopping before the lid rim). I cut my plastic bottom sheet from packaging I found.
​


Once those pieces are prepped, I cut the mesh out to size.
​








_parts for the build _

​


*Step 2 Glue on the Mesh:*
​


Carefully hot glue the mesh onto the sides and lid. A tip I have picked up is to wet your fingers and "pat" the hot glue into the mesh.
​







_Skillz to pay the billz _

​


*Step 3 Brace the mesh:*
​


Glue a thin piece of plastic, or whatever, along the bottom of the mesh for rigidity.
​







_Just to make sure those feeders don't get out &gt;.&lt;_
​


*Step 4 Glue on the base:*
​


Carefully run a bead of glue along the base of the enclosure. Make sure the lid is on and that you apply some pressure until the glue is hardened.
​







_Once again no feeders are getting out on my watch _

​


*Step 5 remove excess base material:*
​
With an Exacto blade (sharp is better) trim the extra basing away. Your final product will look like the pic below.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a pic with some substrate and "decor".






Thanks for viewing


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 31, 2012)

Why cut off the bottom. Skip the step and save some time. Also gives the mantis more molting room. Just my opinion.

Maybe just go for the ice cream at McDonalds for the size you want.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 31, 2012)

very nice good job

what kind of mesh is that?


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Why cut off the bottom. Skip the step and save some time. Also gives the mantis more molting room. Just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe just go for the ice cream at McDonalds for the size you want.


I was originally going to, but it looks WAY less trashy this way, and I can actually change out the substrate/ clean easier.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey! What's wrong with trashy? I like trashy, as long as it comes with some sass. That's what I call "SASHY" :lol:


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> very nice good job
> 
> what kind of mesh is that?


I believe it's a type of "towel-cloth" used for getting grease off your hands. It holds in melanogasters, the only reason I haven't posted about it is because I want to test its rigidity over time (misting daily &gt;.&lt. If the stuff holds up like it is, then its one of the cheapest forms of mesh in my book, it literally comes in paper towel-like rolls.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

What ever floats your boat, I just wanted to take recycled items and make them seem less so.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope you recycled the cut offs. If not, you are actually producing more waste than by using the whole cup. It doesn't take much to float my boat, but it takes a whole heck of a lot to lift my skirt. :lol:


----------



## dlemmings (Jul 31, 2012)

A for effort and bonus points for sharing here...dont stop


----------



## stacy (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the idea for mesh


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, the mesh idea was one of those "...wait a minute..." moments. The only thing I don't like so far is *some* sagging, and not to much visibility, but I guess that is what the plastic is for.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 31, 2012)

Now I have a question for you guys  Should their be mesh connecting all around? (from the cup to the top of the lid) I feel like it isn't an issue considering the twig and fake plant I have in there. The reason why I didn't add it is simply because the visibility in this enclosure is top notch. Maybe I can find a happy medium. What is all of your thoughts?


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 1, 2012)

I will never look at another McDonald's Sunday the same.

I agree. Why cut the bottom out? Why not just leave it? My dad used to get rolls of that mesh stuff from his work. Nice job though. What are you going to put in it?


----------



## tylersterrain (Aug 1, 2012)

Its actually a BK Icee container, lol.

I will probably house a smaller species like Creo p. or Oxyopsis g. (although the Oxy has a sweet cage that I made from bamboo sticks). With triple ventilation I understand that misting twice a day is a good idea, don't worry... I've got that covered  

And I stated why I cut the bottom off already  . Plus I wanted the height around 4.5-5 inches (easy to clean).


----------



## Chivalry (Aug 3, 2012)

I dig it. You can take off the lid and put it back on with much less chance of squishing the mantis.


----------



## tylersterrain (Aug 3, 2012)

Exactly, The mantis is almost always at the top. It also makes viewing the mantis a lot easier as well (I'm VERY happy with the end results/functionality). I've decided against putting mesh around the inside of the lid for this very reason.


----------

